# ma vue me joue des tours



## drkiriko (25 Janvier 2008)

bonjour!
 j'ai un powerbook acheté voici 2 ans (donc l'ancien) et je m'aperçois que j'ai de plus en plus de mal à bien voir. Je pourrais agrandir, mais j'envisage ceci, plutôt:
 Si je reliais à mon pb le nouveau clavier que mac vient de sortir (compatible avec X 10.4.10, dit-on)? Je demande l'avis de la (toujours) sympathique communauté! Merci d'avance!


----------



## Fynchi (25 Janvier 2008)

J'avoue ne pas comprendre le lien entre le clavier et ta vue...


----------



## giga64 (25 Janvier 2008)

'flotte comme un parfum de quatrième dimension par ici...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2008)

Il a mal aux yeux et il veut un clavier plus facile à mater ?


----------



## g.robinson (25 Janvier 2008)

:rose::rose:
Et aller voir un ophtalmo ?


----------



## drkiriko (25 Janvier 2008)

Ah, c'est beau la jeunesse.
 J'ai été peu clair, pardon. Voilà: je ne peux plus garder l'écran du portable sous mon nez, je dois le reculer. Et comme mes bras ne sont pas extensibles et que je ne suis pas un gibbon...
Me fais-je comprendre? Un clavier relié au pb me permettrait de reculer ce petit bijou à distance idoine tout en continuant de taper. 
 Je compte sur vos opions éclairées


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

drkiriko a dit:


> Ah, c'est beau la jeunesse.
> J'ai été peu clair, pardon. Voilà: je ne peux plus garder l'écran du portable sous mon nez, je dois le reculer. Et comme mes bras ne sont pas extensibles et que je ne suis pas un gibbon...
> Me fais-je comprendre? Un clavier relié au pb me permettrait de reculer ce petit bijou à distance idoine tout en continuant de taper.
> Je compte sur vos opions éclairées


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2008)

Un clavier alu plus une housse ou tu colles des caractères plus grands ? ou même pas, fais un tour en magasin pour te faire une idée (en dehors du fait que ce clavier est génial).


----------



## drkiriko (25 Janvier 2008)

Merci. C'est bon, je reconnais...  Mais le clavier me paraît être celui d'un genre eMac ramasse-poussière. Qu'en est-il de clavier auquel je faisais allusion? Compatible??   Pardon d'insister mais j'ai déjà des lunettes (j'ai failli mettre un smiley mais je sais pas les activer!..^-^


----------



## g.robinson (25 Janvier 2008)

Il n'y a pas de raison que les nouveaux claviers posent problème avec ton powerbook.
De plus ils ont un touché de portable, tu ne serai donc pas dépaysé.


----------



## CBi (25 Janvier 2008)

Je te conseille de consulter un professionel de la vue.

Tu peux avoir besoin de lunettes quelque soit ton âge, ne serait-ce que par fatigue (renseigne toi sur les verres de lunettes Nikon Relaxsee) ou plus classiquement parce que la presbytie commence à se manifester.

Comme tu es au Japon, un conseil = docteur Kajita à Mita (Tokyo). C'est un pro !


----------



## Arlequin (25 Janvier 2008)

d'autant plus que si tu te recules...... tu devras fournir plus d'efforts pour voir ce qu'il y a à l'écran....


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de raison que les nouveaux claviers posent problème avec ton powerbook.
> De plus ils ont un touché de portable, tu ne serai donc pas dépaysé.


Seule limite : 10.4.10 minimum + drivers apple ou simplement l'update 10.4.11.

Mais je ne suis pas d'accord, il a un touché _bien meilleur_ que le portable 

Mais c'est pas le ramasse poussièe en image plus haut c'est celui-ci, super simple à nettoyer :


----------



## guitou.net (25 Janvier 2008)

moi aussi , à 55 balais je deviens neunoeuil, mais j'ai réglé le problême en changeant la résolution d'écran, et puis le ramasse poussière, il est génialissime, nah !
à + tout le monde


----------



## drkiriko (26 Janvier 2008)

bon,  je vais pê essayer en installant ce clavier génial (?) ET en augmentant la résolution du pb... à moins de nouveaux avis contraires

 en tout cas, merci à tous! 
drkiriko


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2008)

drkiriko a dit:


> J'ai été peu clair, pardon. Voilà: je ne peux plus garder l'écran du portable sous mon nez, je dois le reculer. Et comme mes bras ne sont pas extensibles et que je ne suis pas un gibbon...


*Presbitie* classique. Après avoir consulté un ophtalmologue qui délivrera une ordonnance, il faudra acheter une paire de verres *progressifs* pour la vie quotidienne et pour lordinateur une paire de *verres mi-distance* (intermédiaires entre les verres de proximité et les progressifs). Cela prendra du temps (ophtalmologue) et coûtera assez cher (verres) mais cest malheureusement indispensable et inéluctable à partir dun certain âge (cela ne fera quempirer avec lâge et attendre ne fera que rendre ladaptation plus difficile).


----------

